# A diamnond in the rough....



## Maverick (Mar 4, 2002)

Here is a 44" Shoepack Musky I go this summer on a Dunwright Dancer. I got to meet the guy from Musky Inc. who stocked the lake and possible the fish!


----------



## Maverick (Mar 4, 2002)

A couple more from this summer...
We called her snubby...








Benny caught this girl inbetween storms...








Brad's big girl of the year!


----------



## Maverick (Mar 4, 2002)

Couple more from last summer...
Ben with his biggest of the summer









and his smallest..









My biggest of the year...


----------

